# Lager für eure fusion Bikes: Pflege und Austausch



## fusionSupport (18. Februar 2008)

Der Frühling naht mit grossen Schritten - bald können wir wieder bikes gehen ohne uns die Nase abzufrieren!  

Damit eure Bikes für die kommende Saison fit sind und euch maximalen Spass bringen können - hier einmal ein paar Infos zum Thema Lager und Lagerpflege.

Wir empfehlen generell die Lager einmal im Jahr zu überholen/zu checken um Schäden durch mangelhafte Pflege vorzubeugen.
Bitte verwendet für die Reinigung generell keine Hochdruckreiniger (oft schon diskutiert) und gönnt den Nadellagern ab und an mal eine neue Fettpackung.

Zum Schmieren der Nadellager bitte immer ein hochwertiges Kugellagerfett benutzen - nicht einfach Montagefett reinschmieren! Ein Kugellagerfett erkennt ihr z.B. an den langen Fäden die es zieht. Damit zieht sich das Fett immer wieder an die Kontaktstellen der Walzen oder Kugeln und wird nicht einfach zur Seite weggedrückt.

Wenn ihr Lager erneuern wollt, so wendet euch bitte an eure Händler. Ein Verschleissteilset mit Lagern kostet zwischen 50 und 150 und euer Bike wird es euch danken!
Einige der Lager sind speziell für uns vom Hersteller gestaltet und auf dem freien Markt so nicht erhältlich!

Hier die Liste der von uns verwendeten Lagern mit einigen Anmerkungen:

Übersicht der verwendeten Lager in fusion Bikes, Stand 10.12.2007

Lager: HK 1010, Nadellager (umgangssprachlich Walzenlager) 

Verwendet in:
Lager Ausfallende Horst-Link
Bei: 
ALLE Modelle, ALLE Baujahre

Verwendet in:
Lager Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel:
Bei:
Alle Floyd (nicht SL!); 

Verwendet in:
Hebellagerung auf Achse im Dom:
Bei:
Floyd SL, Raid SL, Freak Team, Raid Team, alle Freak ab 2006 (bis 2006: 6982RS = 2-fach gedichtetes Kugellager), Whiplash ab 2008, alle Whiplash Ex, alle Terminatoren

Hinweis: 
Seitliches Spiel und leichtes schleifen an Anlaufscheiben ist systembedingt und verschwindet nach Einfahrzeit von 200-500km.
Lager wurde Anfang 2006 modifiziert: Nadeln und Innenbuchse sind jetzt aus X105CroMo17, korrosionsbeständig (umgangssprachlich: nicht rostend) mit Resultat deutlich verbesserter Haltbarkeit. 
Bei guter Pflege 30-40.000km haltbar!

Diese Lager werden speziell für uns gefertigt und sind im normalen Fachhandel nicht erhältlich!

Wartung:
Jährlich reinigen und mit wasserfestem Kugellagerfett neu abschmieren.

Lager HK 1412 Nadellager
Verwendet in:
Kettenstrebe (KS) vorne Hauptschwingenlager

Verwendet bei: ALLE Modelle, ALLE Baujahre

Hinweis: Ende 2006 selbe Modifizierung wie HK1010.

Lager 698 2RS, gedichtetes Kugellager
Verwendet in:
Lager Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel

Bei: 
Freak, Whiplash (bis 2007)
Whiplash ab 06 & Whiplash EX & Terminator 2 Stück/Lagerpunkt)

Verwendet in: 
Lager Domachse / Umlenkhebel
Bei: 
Freak, Whiplash bis 2007 (ab 2007 siehe Gelenklager GE 1010 !)

Lager 608 2RS, gedichtetes Kugellager
Verwendet in:
Lager Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel
Bei: 
Whiplash ab 2008, Freak EX

Verwendet in:
Lager Domachse / Umlenkhebel
Bei: 
Raid (nicht SL!), 1. Modell Whiplash 2004

Lager IGUS RundBuchse, Gleitlager
Verwendet in:
Lager Domachse / Umlenkhebel
Bei: 
Floyd (nicht SL!)

Lager GE10C, Gelenklager
Verwendet in: 
Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe
Bei:
Whiplash ab 2007
Oder als Umrüstsatz für frühere Modelle bei Wartung
Passt auf Lagersitz 698 2RS.

Soweit die Liste. Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt - bitte Mail an [email protected]

Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## rfgs (18. Februar 2008)

sehr gut!
ich möchte noch ganz dreist ;-) hinzufügen(aus meinem erfahrungschatz),dass es euch euer hinterbau in sachen sensibiltät(bei allwetterfahrern)danken wird, wenn ihr die nadellager evtl alle halbe jahr reinigt und fettet.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusionSupport (19. Februar 2008)

Kleine Korrektur:  
Das Lager GE 10C ist beim Whip das Lager für Kipphebel an Lagerachse - nicht für Sitzstrebe!  

Und das IGUS heisst Bundbuchse - nicht Rundbuchse ...


----------



## pisskopp (19. Februar 2008)

Drehmomente? Gerade gestern hat die Schraube bei 6Nm (Lager an der Umlenkwippe(Kugellager) plötzlich durchgedreht! ich höffe der Hebel ist jetzt net im Ar...


----------



## fusionSupport (19. Februar 2008)

M8 Stahl 8.8 mit 8NM, Schraubensicherung mittelfest
M6 Stahl 8.8 mit 7-8NM, Schraubensicherung mittelfest
M6 Alu mit 6NM, Schraubensicherung mittelfest
Generell haben Schraubverbindungen bereits mit 70-80% des maximalen Anzugsmomentes die notwendige Haltbarkeit.

@pisskopp:
Was für ne Schraube? Maß / Material?
Schick mir mal ne PM!
Greez!
Tobias


----------



## rolsko (19. Februar 2008)

Guter Service, danke für die Info's. Aber leitet das auch ruhig mal an alle eure Händler weiter.
Mein Händler teilte mir auf Anfrage nach den Drehmomenten mit, dass 15 Nm notwendig seien und zog mir die Lager bei einem kostenlosen Service auch mal entsprechend an. 
Seitdem mache ich es lieber selber. 

Gruß
rolsko


----------



## cdF600 (8. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe gestern mal meinen kompletten Hinterbau Zwecks Frühjahrsputz auseinandergenommen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das linke Lager am Umlenkhebel merkwürdig aussieht. Das schwarze Gummiteil ist beschädigt.
Kann leider momentan kein Foto machen)

Es müsste das Lager 698 2RS sein. Die Frage ist:

1. Garantiefall ? (Das Bike ist ziemlich genau 1 Jahr alt)
2. Wie kann ich das defekte Lager entfernen?
3. Ist das das Richtige?: http://www.ekugellager.de/advanced_search_result.php?osCsid=6075dd6c158aa3d67a10645d014cfbf1&keywords=698+2RS&Artikel+suchen=Artikel+suchen

Vielleicht hat einer einen Rat?

Danke


----------



## raschaa (8. März 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Habe gestern mal meinen kompletten Hinterbau Zwecks Frühjahrsputz auseinandergenommen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das linke Lager am Umlenkhebel merkwürdig aussieht. Das schwarze Gummiteil ist beschädigt.
> Kann leider momentan kein Foto machen)
> ...



die kleinen lager machens bei den meisten selten länger als ein jahr.... 

umlenkhebel abbauen-> lager rausdrücken

im zweifelsfalle beide seiten wechseln und wenn du es gut meinst könntest du auf die gelenkbuchse umrüsten:

"Lager GE10C, Gelenklager
Verwendet in:
Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe
Bei:
Whiplash ab 2007
Oder als Umrüstsatz für frühere Modelle bei Wartung
Passt auf Lagersitz 698 2RS."

im zweifelsfalle nochmal mit fusion oder andy kontakt aufnehmen


----------



## cdF600 (8. März 2009)

Also würde das Lager aus meinem Link passen?
Ist die Gelenkbuchse auch ein Standartteil?
Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht.
Nachdem ich wieder alles montiert hatte habe ich mit Schrecken bemerkt dass der Umlenkhebel an der Stelle Spiel hat (ca. 1mm wackelt das Ganze wenn ich das Rad leicht anhebe). Kann leider nicht genau sagen, ob das nur an dem defekten Lager liegt, oder ob auch der Umlenkhebel ausgeschlagen ist.
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/298988]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]




Das defekte Lager lässt sich einfach rausdrücken?


----------



## raschaa (8. März 2009)

ja lager passt, qualität aber nicht... (skf,fag,ina oder so)

gelenkbuchse von skf

spiel kann auch von den dämpfer buchsen kommen, sind eigentlich auch ein 1 jahres verschleßteil 

ps: sind die "macken im alu um die schraube rum von der schraube bedingt durch das spiel im lager? wenn ja ist das lager ja amtlich am ar$ch


----------



## cdF600 (9. März 2009)

Exakt!
Das Lager ist definitiv im A....!
Die Schraube bewegt sich ca. 1mm hin u. her.
Hoffe bloß, dass der Umlenkhebel nicht beschädigt ist.
Wie bekomme ich denn das alte Lager da raus?
Und das Neue da rein?
Muß ich irgendetwas beachten?
Will da nicht auch noch was kaputt machen.

Edit: Ist das ok?: http://www.kugellagershop-berlin.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1381
Kenne mich da leider nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. März 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Exakt!
> Das Lager ist definitiv im A....!
> Die Schraube bewegt sich ca. 1mm hin u. her.
> Hoffe bloß, dass der Umlenkhebel nicht beschädigt ist.
> ...



ob der umlenkhebel iO ist merkst du wenn du dass alte lager raus holst, wenns noch einigermaßen stramm sitzt ist der lagersitz ok. raus hauen/drücken mit ner passenden nuss ausm ratschekasten, ist eh kaputt kannsrte nicht viel falsch machen... rein mit ner nuss die auf den aussenring gut sitzt und klein genug ist, dass sie in den lagersitz vom hebel paßt. wichtig ist nur das lager beim rein machen nicht zu verkanten, kannst ja den hebel vorher erwärmen, auf der heizung, fön oder so, dann geht das lager lockerer rein, solltest natürlich beide wechseln.

wegen kauf, such doch mal ein lager vertrieb bei die in der nähe und guck das du was qualitativ hochwertiges bekommst...


----------



## cdF600 (10. März 2009)

So, meine bestellten Lager sind da, kann ich heute Nachmittag abholen.
Habe 698 2RS von SKS bestellt, da die Gelenklager beim Händler hier in der Nähe ca. das 5-Fache  gekostet hätten.
Die andere Option wäre gewesen das über meinen Händler zu machen, aber der hätte die Lager direkt bei Fusion bestellt, was wahrscheinlich länger gedauert hätte. Sollte ich Probleme beim Einbau haben, helfen die mir aber auch ziemlich unkompliziert.
Der meinte übrigens er hätte diesen Fall bei einem Fusion so noch nicht erlebt.
Werde wieder berichten, ob das mit dem Umbau alles so geklappt hat.

@ Raschaa: Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tips.


----------



## cdF600 (10. März 2009)

Habe jetzt eben die Lager eingebaut.
Mein FREAK ist wieder einsatzfähig!

Das entfernen des defekten Lagers war ein bisschen kniffelig, da sich dorch die "Nuss" die ich benutzte das Lager in seine Einzelbestandteile auflöste, und der äußere Ring des Lagers wie angegossen in der Lageraufnahme sitzen blieb. Nach Anwendung von etwas Gewalt ging es dann aber.

Beim "Einpressen" des neuen Lagers half mir dann ein Tip meines Händlers.
Mit einer Schraube+Mutter+2Beilagscheiben lässt sich simpel eine kleine "Presse" simulieren mit der man das Lager gerade in die Aufnahme bekommt (verkannten ist nämlich ganz übel):









Der Rest ist dann ein Kinderspiel. 

Vielen Dank nochmal!!!


----------



## pisskopp (11. März 2009)

musst näxtes mal auf den äusseren Lagerring klopfen, nicht innen.
Gruss


----------



## cdF600 (11. März 2009)

Geht in dem Fall fast nicht. Von der Gegenseite ist der Anschlag der Lageraufnahme fast genauso breit wie der äußere Lagerring.

Gruss


----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. März 2009)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage an die Umlenkhebelfraktion.
Nachdem ich beim Frühjahresputz alle Lager gereinigt und wieder eingebaut habe, wollte ich den Dämfer wieder einsetzen und musste feststellen, dass ich den Dämpfer mit angezogenen Lagerschrauben an der Wippe nicht einsetzen kann. An der oberen Dämpferaufnahme ( bei der M8 Schraube und den 25,4 Dämpferbuchsen) fehlen ca 2mm Platz. Ich muss also zuerst die Schraube am Hauptlager der Wippe öffnen, um den Dämpfer einzusetzen. Ist das bei euch auch so oder ist meine Wippe bzw meine Optik verzogen?
Greez Freedolin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (30. März 2009)

ui, 2mm finde ich heftig, hat bei mir auch geklemmt aber das waren vllt. 1-2 zehntel mm. wenn ansonsten alles seine richtigkeit hat, würde ich die dämpferbuchsen dem maß anpassen...


----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. März 2009)

Unter dem Hauptlager ist zwischen Wippe und Rahmen keine Distanzscheibe oder sowas?
Die 2 Scheiben sind nur aussen und innen am hinteren Wippenlager oder?


----------



## snicker (31. März 2009)

Hi, 

Hat einer vielleicht ein Bild wie die Unterlegscheiben an der Wippe beim whiplash angebracht werden müssen? Habe das Gefühl das ich da was falsch gemacht habe da der Hinterbau sich so ruckartig bewegt. Meine die Wippe oben wo der Hinterbau dran kommt.


----------



## cdF600 (31. März 2009)

Grrrrrrr! So langsam bin ich etwas genervt!
Nach der Lagertauschaktion (s.O.) war alles wunderbar.
Gestern (der erste schöne Tag seit langem) fing das Bike von einem Moment auf den Anderen wie verrückt an zu knacken und zu knarzen.
Also bin ich wieder Heim (die Tour war damit im Eimer) und habe jede Lagerschraube gelöst, die Lager gecheckt und mit etwas Fett wieder eingeschraubt. Da war sofort wieder Ruhe. Welche Schraube/Lager es genau war, kann ich leider nicht genau sagen. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für dauerhafte Abhilfe?


----------



## hankpank (31. März 2009)

das knarzen hab ich auch ab und an. Kommt oft bei Kälte und Feuchtigkeit.
Ich vermute dass es von den Anlaufscheiben kommt. Jedenfalls wars immer für ein paar Wochen still nach ner ordentlichen Fettung. Im Sommer hab ich damit aber keine Probleme.


----------



## raschaa (31. März 2009)

bei mir wars letztens die kleine strebe zwischen den wippen, eines der kleinen schrauben hatte sich gelöst.... eigentlich müsste die blöde wippe einteilig sein, bin schon am überlegen mir eine aus einem stück mit integrierter (dicker dimensionierter) zwischenstrebe zu fräsen. wer sich das teil mal genauer betrachtet stellt fest, daß da ordentlich verwindet wird.... 



freedolin80 schrieb:


> Unter dem Hauptlager ist zwischen Wippe und Rahmen keine Distanzscheibe oder sowas?
> Die 2 Scheiben sind nur aussen und innen am hinteren Wippenlager oder?



jo, so weit ich weiß keine scheiben zwischen lager und rahmen...


----------



## cdF600 (31. März 2009)

Tja schade. Fahre mein Freak jetzt etwas länger als ein Jahr (ca 4000km).
Bin auch den ganzen Winter (auch im Januar) durchgefahren. Seit mir das Lager am Umlenkhebel kaputtgegangen ist, ist irgendwie der Wurm drin.
Vielleicht legt sich das ja auf wundersame Weise wieder.
Ansonsten macht das Freak nämlich riesigen Spaß!

Die Strebe zwischen den Hebeln hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht.
Sichert Ihr die Lagerschrauben eigentlich mit Locktite oder so?


----------



## raschaa (31. März 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Die Strebe zwischen den Hebeln hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht.
> Sichert Ihr die Lagerschrauben eigentlich mit Locktite oder so?



Unbedingt!!! und zwar nicht sparsam... die Anzugsmomente sind ja sehr niedrig und sollten eingehalten werden (besonders an der verbindung sitz- zu kettenstrebe)


----------



## cdF600 (2. April 2009)

Ok! Danke! Dann muß ich das unbedingt machen!
Verträgt sich die Schraubensicherung mit Fett?


----------



## raschaa (2. April 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Ok! Danke! Dann muß ich das unbedingt machen!
> Verträgt sich die Schraubensicherung mit Fett?



naja, man sollte nach möglichkeit versuchen das fett von den gewinde fern zu halten, ich gehe bevor ich die schrauben wiedr rein tue mit nem dünnen dorn mit einem lappen drum durchs schrauben loch um überschüssiges fett zu entfernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (3. April 2009)

ich hab mir das Lager hier bestellt:
http://www.kugellagershop-berlin.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1381

soll bei meinem 2007er Whiplash in die Wippe.
Ge10c wie im Beitrag beschrieben.

Allerdings ist der innere Durchmesser des original Lagers kleiner, sieht so aus als sitz da noch eine art Spacer drin!?
Dachte das wären genormte Teile?
Oder ist die Bezeichnung Ge10c falsch??


----------



## Skeletor23 (4. April 2009)

Hab grad nochmal nachgeguckt....also beim Wiplash wird laut Fusion seid 2007 in der Wippe das Gelenklager GE10C verwendet, vorher wurde das Lager 698 2RS verwendet (das anscheint auch noch kompatibel ist, nur halt kein Gelenklager)

698 2RS Innendurchmesser = 8mm
GE10C   Innendurchmesser = 10mm

das bei mir verwendete (alte) Gelenklager sieht fast genauso aus wie das GE10C das ich bestellt hab,  nur das es innen noch mal eine Art Spacer hat so dass es auf 8mm Innendurchmesser kommt.

Scheint also ne Art Spezialanfertigung für Fusion zu sein.


----------



## raschaa (4. April 2009)

den "spacer" rausdrücken und wiederverwenden???


----------



## Skeletor23 (5. April 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> den "spacer" rausdrücken und wiederverwenden???



sieht so aus als wäre der irgendwie eingeklebt oder so....naja
das alte Lager war noch einigermaßen fit ... habs jetzt halt wieder eingebaut bevor ich gar nicht mehr fahren kann.

werd mir dann wohl doch die Lager bei Fusion bestellen müssen.


----------



## cdF600 (24. Juni 2009)

Grrr!
Jetzt hat es mir wieder ein Lager zerbröselt.
Diesmal ist es das Nadellager (Walzenlager?) am rechten
Ausfallende. Optisch kann man an dem Lager nichts erkennen,
aber die Hülse die da drin steckt wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz.
Auf der linken Seite sitzt die schön fest ohne spiel. Wie bekommt man 
denn das Lager da raus? Hat das schon mal einer hier gemacht?


Habt ihr denn keine Probleme mit den Lagern? So langsam nervt das echt!


----------



## pisskopp (24. Juni 2009)

nop nie probleme gehabt, müssen nur regelmässig gefettet werden.


----------



## raschaa (24. Juni 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> nop nie probleme gehabt, müssen nur regelmässig gefettet werden.



ditto...

rausmachen mit ner passenden scheibe/schraube/rohr kombination rausziehen


----------



## cdF600 (13. Juli 2009)

Hab die Lager von meinem Händler auf Kulanz ersetzt bekommen, obwohl er gar kein offizieller F-Händler mehr ist. Fusion hat die auch innerhalb von 3 Tagen geliefert.


----------

